# Another Fullface helmet thread...



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

My car got broken into recently and the a1*&#^)$&@63 took my Fox Rampage helmet, Fox Bomber gloves and my camelback... anyways, Fox doesnt make the Rampage in my size S 55- 56 anymore or at least, the place i order from dont have carry them anymore. Anyways, was wondering if you guys have heard of the 661 Evolution helmets?? Looks like a Fox Rampage. How cool is it compared to the Rampage? Also helmets i'm thinking of are... the new Azonic Fury (cause they're cheap). Are they different from the old ones? how do they feel?? Also, the Protec Auger and THE One...


----------



## Madman133 (Apr 25, 2006)

if the THE ONE helmet is anthying like their storm need pads then buy it lol..those things are so rediculously comfy. That being said I also love my 661 flight but didnt like my 661 comp so much...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Fox Rampage is the real deal 

That 661 looks nice btw.


----------



## Madman133 (Apr 25, 2006)

why not just order another rampage if you liked it so much $97.97 + S&H
http://www.cascadecyclery.com/servlet/the-305148/Fox-Racing-Rampage-Full-dsh-Face/Detail


----------



## The Tod Says What?! (Jan 20, 2007)

The evolution doesnt come out for a while. The THE is very comfortable, The Azonic Fury is the same as the 661 strike(so whichever one has a cooler paint job. The protec is ugly.

Soooo.... wait and the evolution of get the THE one :thumbsup:


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

The new Fury is HORRIBLE. 
I checked it out at phil's no vents at all, not a single one. They are all packed with foam, they look kick A$$ but they blow. 

Id go 661, Giro, THE helmet are sick but $$$$

Sorry to hear about the breakin.... That sucks man.


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

There's no more S for 08 on the Fox Rampage. I get it from my buddy and he has no old stock... I'm really eager to wait for the 661 Evolution but i did some looking and it seems it wont be out til mid March. So i guess the THE is looking really good right now... But dang, that Evolution helmet is exactly what i'm looking for though... oh well, i guess maybe i'll just wait and then i got a choice of either... Til then, XC helmet... XD


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

mrpercussive said:


> There's no more S for 08 on the Fox Rampage. I get it from my buddy and he has no old stock... I'm really eager to wait for the 661 Evolution but i did some looking and it seems it wont be out til mid March. So i guess the THE is looking really good right now... But dang, that Evolution helmet is exactly what i'm looking for though... oh well, i guess maybe i'll just wait and then i got a choice of either... Til then, XC helmet... XD


I still have your pryme  If you want it its yours.


----------



## scabrider (Oct 3, 2004)

my car got broken into last friday. the thieves took my two week old rockgardn blacklite and my ray bans. i don't know what i am goning to do, i don't have the money for a new helmet, but i need a helmet. i have a serious problem on my hands...


----------



## downhiller12345 (Jun 4, 2007)

scabrider said:


> my car got broken into last friday. the thieves took my two week old rockgardn blacklite and my ray bans. i don't know what i am goning to do, i don't have the money for a new helmet, but i need a helmet. i have a serious problem on my hands...


Renters/home owners insurance? car ins?


----------



## Mwehahaha (Oct 3, 2006)

I have an Azonic fury, its great for the price. It stays pretty cool as long as you are moving, but what FF doesn't get hot?


----------



## freerider06 (Feb 13, 2007)

the new sixsixone evolution looks awesome and is def going to be my helmet for 08..


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

Mwehahaha said:


> I have an Azonic fury, its great for the price. It stays pretty cool as long as you are moving, but what FF doesn't get hot?


you havent worn the fox rampage...


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

grant - yea dude... if i could have my pryme back that would be awesome

scabrider - that sux man...definitely feel for you and know how you feel...

freerider06 - yuppers... only thing is release date is mid march... dang thats a wait...


----------



## jayjudy13 (May 8, 2004)

I've got a TLD D2 carbon that I absolutely love. It super light, has plenty of vents and is about a 1000x improvement over the old 661 I used to wear. Kinda pricey but hey, its your head, its worth it right?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

scabrider said:


> my car got broken into last friday. the thieves took my two week old rockgardn blacklite and my ray bans. i don't know what i am goning to do, i don't have the money for a new helmet, but i need a helmet. i have a serious problem on my hands...


sick.......


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

scabrider said:


> my car got broken into last friday. the thieves took my two week old rockgardn blacklite and my ray bans. i don't know what i am goning to do, i don't have the money for a new helmet, but i need a helmet. i have a serious problem on my hands...


How'd you like the blackllight? ( I realize tho you didn't have much time on it)


----------



## scabrider (Oct 3, 2004)

Khemical said:


> How'd you like the blackllight? ( I realize tho you didn't have much time on it)


i loved it. the best overall helmet i've ever owned...


----------



## crosskiller42 (Apr 1, 2007)

if you have the money get a troy lee


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

The 661 Evo is the shiz. It's like a TLD nock-off. really comfy (i've tried on a proto), and vent VERY well... 

sucks to hear about your break-in. there are some sick fvcks out there.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

I like that new 661.

I always recommend the two Full Face approach, but not everyone's wallet fits the boot. I run a 661 Flight for DH Racing, resort riding and intense DH. For mellow stuff I use my Specialized Deviant.

Out of your choices, I've always been a 661 fan. I'm not big on the TLD's; they're way too expensive for a CPSC certified helmet. If you're going to spend big bucks on a helmet you should at least get a DOT/Snell approved helmet.

I've heard good things about the Giro Remedy as well. Giro makes pretty steedy helmets. 

661 Evo for the win.


----------



## eabos (Jun 11, 2005)

I've been rocking a Rockgardn blacklight for a few months now and love it. Happens to be DOT approved too. Helmets are like shoes though in my opinion, it all comes down to personal comfort. Can't really take anyone's recomendations too seriously until you try it on first.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

i'm probably gonna get one of them fancy 661 evolution helmets when they come out in march, if my current helmet will fit you (its a large 661 strike) and you still don't have a helmet you're welcome to to it scabrider

oh and i have no major falls on it at all about the hardest its been hit is being dropped from 3 feet to a carpeted rug.


----------



## 415DISS (Mar 1, 2007)

Chesk out the Dainese helmets... the unpainted fiber one is sick


----------



## FoxRider77 (Jul 28, 2005)

Giro Remedy, I've tried many and I love it, great ventilation, comfy, saves your life.


----------



## braz (Jan 30, 2006)

Just put in an order for an O'neal 708 today. But couldn't find a weight on it and when i called their sales rep he just said "all helmets are between 2.8 and 3.3 lbs"......eek.

thinking about canceling my order and goin for.... http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/HE299G00-The+Carbon+One+Helmet+07.aspx

anyone with first hand experience with either lids or have the weight on THE One?


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

I've already ordered my THE One Carbon... XD


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

The new fury, or a deviant.


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

=ChrisB= said:


> The new fury, or a deviant.


sorry dori... i think the fury and deviant are out of the leagues of the helmets i posted... and i just got a THE One Carbon... XD


----------



## NOVA4X (Sep 21, 2006)

jayjudy13 said:


> I've got a TLD D2 carbon that I absolutely love. It super light, has plenty of vents and is about a 1000x improvement over the old 661 I used to wear. Kinda pricey but hey, its your head, its worth it right?


best helmet ever.


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

mrpercussive said:


> sorry dori... i think the fury and deviant are out of the leagues of the helmets i posted... and i just got a THE One Carbon... XD


Lol, I'd say the deviant is.... in a league of its own.


----------

